# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Trigger Thumb / Schnappdaumen

## IRF

Hallo und gutes gesundes neues Jahr.

Kennt jemand Therapie Tipps um oben genannten Syndrom ohne OP zu heilen? 

Evtl alt. Medizin enzndungshemmende Sachen/Umschlge etc.

Etwas unangenehm beim Windsurfen wenn die Sehne am
Daumen stndig hngt.

Alles gute

----------

